# Fleas Help!!



## jclmossyoak

I have been fighting fleas at my dogs pens for the past few months. I've spend over $200 on chemicals trying to get rid of them. I have even moved my dogs to a buddies, so that i could spray regent, and i still have them . I need yalls help, what will rid me of these aggrevating pest? 
Thanks in Advance for any Help


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Cut down a truck load of small china berry trees (like the ones growing along the right of way) and strip the leaves of and scatter on the inside and all around the dog pen. It's free, want hurt the dogs and it works.


----------



## Sunshine1

Diesel fuel killed the fleas around our kennels. And then we put Bayer Tree & Shrub on the dogs. So far so good!!! We have a horrible flea problem every summer but this seems to be the first time we have found something that actually works.


----------



## grouper throat

Bayer tree and shrub on the dogs and sprayed around the kennels should work.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Diazinon  granuales!


----------



## dawg2

If you want to do it yourself, go to a store that sells insecticide.  Buy some that kills adult fleas (Lowes has yard granules that last several months and can be put out with a yard spreader).  You will also need a pre-emergent for the fleas still in cocoons.  The poison will not kill them.  Every time a warm body walks by, they will hatch unless you use the pre-emergent.  I would also leave the dog there and treat him with a flea killer that goes on the fur so they will be killed.  Removing the animal will make the fleas get on people.


----------



## TripleXBullies

I always spray or spread my yard several times a season. I keep the dogs pretty clean with flea shampoo and I also feed them garlic powder with their food.


----------



## swamp rabbit

*fleas*

Bayer tree and shrub around kennel and ivermic pour on type on the dogs.


----------



## F14Gunner

20 mule team powder soap, worked on my flea problem. House dogs and yard.


----------



## bilgerat

Comfortis.!!!! 1 pill a month and no fleas or ticks. It also keeps  mosquitos from biting them. IT WORKS!!!  
also  spray the pens with the Bayer


----------



## Lil D

Sprinkle a little bit of Borax on there head and all the way down there back. Works for my hounds.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Bayer Tree and Shrub? Would someone explain? Are y'all putting this *on *the dogs?

I'm looking for something less expensive than the Advantix type stuff. Something that really works.


----------



## jclmossyoak

You can get a bottle of the Bayer Tree and Shrub Advanced Insect Killer at your local Lowe's, Wal-Mart, etc. You pull 10cc out and put about 3cc between the dogs shoulder blades and the other 7cc from the base of the tail up to the shoulders. Make sure to get it up under the hair, and onto the skin.


----------



## REDMOND1858

Permethrin works awesome for me. I used to have the same problem and started spraying that and dont see the first flea anymore. You mix it with water and you can spray in the kennels on the dog and around your yard a couple times a year and it kills them. also takes care of alot more pest that will mess up your yard like army worms, millipeeds, mosquitos,...........also will take care of some cases of the mange.  Just make sure if you choose to use this get the 30% or up, not the 10 or 12%.


----------



## K9SAR

Food-grade Diatomaceous Earth that you can get from some feed stores in the area as people feed DE to their horses for worm control, too.  You can sprinkle it on the ground in/around the pens, and it will kill ALL insects and such except earthworms.


----------



## gtgeorge

Nematodes. Declare biological warefare on them! 

We had fleas so bad one year that they were attacking us in our house as well. We were getting thousands in water bowls under drop lights and tried many things. i studied their lifestyle etc and decided to try Nematodes. I spayed a batch around the house and figured they would spread and destroy all the fleas. Within a couple weeks we no longer had a problem, even in the house. 
They are tiny creatures that crawl inside the fleas from their poop hole and lay eggs inside them. Kind of like the movie Aliens 
No insecticides  to worry with.


----------



## SarahFair

Lavender. Plant some around your pens
Here are some other tips 
http://www.ehow.com/how_4464826_use-lavender-repel-fleas.html

Mint works as well


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

shakey gizzard said:


> Diazinon  granuales!



Sorry Gizzard thats out of date info. The EPA took that wonderful product and its brother Dursban off the market more than 5 years ago


----------



## shakey gizzard

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Sorry Gizzard thats out of date info. The EPA took that wonderful product and its brother Dursban off the market more than 5 years ago



Oh yeah,  you are correct,I googled it!


----------



## goose buster

No matter what you spray your yard with you will need to us a growth regulator. A good one is NyGuard igr concentrate. It holds up well in sun light. active ingredient
2-(1-methyl-2-(4-phenoxyphenoxy)ethoxy)pyridine 10.00% You need to be sure and spray in and under the dogs houses as the larve hides in cracks and dark places.Be sure not to put animals back until completly dry.I once let a friend of mine us my 100 gallon sprayer and gave him some chemical and told him not to put his dog back in the pen until it was dry. Well as soon as he was done spraying a cloud came up and he put his dog back in the pen.  Needless to say his dog did not make it.FORSHAW CHEMICALS DISTRIBUTERS  carries this as well as a chemical called Onslaught microencapsulated insecticide which works great.You mix it and Nyguard together.Not sure if they sell to the public or not but can probably put you on the right track if they don't.The more it rains the more you will have to treat.Hope this helps.


----------



## rhaynes

*Nematodes??*



gtgeorge said:


> Nematodes. Declare biological warefare on them!
> 
> We had fleas so bad one year that they were attacking us in our house as well. We were getting thousands in water bowls under drop lights and tried many things. i studied their lifestyle etc and decided to try Nematodes. I spayed a batch around the house and figured they would spread and destroy all the fleas. Within a couple weeks we no longer had a problem, even in the house.
> They are tiny creatures that crawl inside the fleas from their poop hole and lay eggs inside them. Kind of like the movie Aliens
> No insecticides  to worry with.


Where in the world do you get these little Aliens and are they safe for your Dogs? Give any more info you can because this sounds interesting.


----------



## gtgeorge

You can get em from a vet (where we got ours) or online. They are freeze dried and must be sprayed with a water hose to bring em back alive. They solved our nightmare, and I would think they would keep spreading out as long as they find fleas.
I recall something about they won't live once it starts getting too hot, but if you have a lot of shade....


----------



## deedly

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Bayer Tree and Shrub? Would someone explain? Are y'all putting this *on *the dogs?
> 
> I'm looking for something less expensive than the Advantix type stuff. Something that really works.



The Tree and Shrub has the same active ingredient as the advantix. Made by the same company, you have to wonder if it is the same stuff in a different bottle. I just bought a bottle of tree and shrub for 18 dollars and could treat at least 50 dogs with it.


----------



## HALOJmpr

GA unlike FL doesn't allow a lot of pest stuff in high concentrations to be sold over the counter.  Just go to Tractor Supply and ask for Wisdom insecticide though.  Wisdom and Talstar One are commercial names for Bifenthrin which they have lost the patent for.  Instead of over $90 a quart it now sells for $25 a quart.  Depending on how you are using it it can make up to 64 gallons from one bottle.  I use it in my trailer sprayer for the entire dog yard.  A pump sprayer will work fine too.  I use 1 once per gallon of water so at that strength I get 32 gallons.  If you have a really bad problem treat once a week for 3 weeks to help break the "life cycle" of the ones in cocoon that hatch out later ... it's residual effect varies but I treat about every 45 days with no problems in the warm season.  It will also control just about any other insect you can think of to include bees, roaches mosquitoes etc ....  Good Luck!


----------



## lxbowhunter

I've had the same problem for about a month, buying all kind of stuff,nothing worked.  I called Arrow exterminators and they guaranteed to get rid of em or they come back for free.. Believe me we had a BAD problem, Arrow came out Monday,sprayed the house and yard for$125.00. Haven't seen a flea since wednesday..


----------



## Tater Bug

I have fought fleas every year since we bought our home until this year. I started using Y-TEX PYTHON (purple cattle tags) sold at Tractor Supply. No more fleas, ticks, biting flies, or any other annoying pest. They are good for six months and take affect in 72 hours. It retails at $29.99 for a pack of twenty. You do the math! Its cheap and easy to use. I attachted the tags to the dogs collar with an S hook. Alot of beaglers are using them and have for years. Im spoiled to them now and as long as they're sold thats all I will ever use.      Tatum


----------



## Sunshine1

Tater Bug said:


> I have fought fleas every year since we bought our home until this year. I started using Y-TEX PYTHON (purple cattle tags) sold at Tractor Supply. No more fleas, ticks, biting flies, or any other annoying pest. They are good for six months and take affect in 72 hours. It retails at $29.99 for a pack of twenty. You do the math! Its cheap and easy to use. I attachted the tags to the dogs collar with an S hook. Alot of beaglers are using them and have for years. Im spoiled to them now and as long as they're sold thats all I will ever use.      Tatum



Someone told me these work also. But that you need to be careful that the dog NEVER ingests these tags. They will kill the dogs.


----------



## Gentle Ben 15

jclmossyoak said:


> You can get a bottle of the Bayer Tree and Shrub Advanced Insect Killer at your local Lowe's, Wal-Mart, etc. You pull 10cc out and put about 3cc between the dogs shoulder blades and the other 7cc from the base of the tail up to the shoulders. Make sure to get it up under the hair, and onto the skin.




you guys might think this is a joke but i saw this on the UKC web site about 3 years ago...  i have beagles and was OVERRUN with fleas..  i use 7 cc on each beagle once a mth from april till oct...  i have NO fleas on my place and have not for 3 years..  it is the same active ingredants as admire that your vet would sell you...  if you go to the UKC web site and read the article you will see where hundreds of people are using it..  don't even have to spray the ground.. when a flea gets on your dog it is a dead flea..


----------



## Wycliff

Where can you find Bayer tree and shrub without fertilizer all I see has it.


----------



## lee hanson

we line are kennels and dog house  with ceder  beding


----------

